# USB-Stromversorgung bei ausgeschaltetem PC



## woti88 (27. September 2013)

Ich habe ein Z87Pro Mainboard und möchte wissen ob es irgendeine möglichkeit gibt die USB Ports bei ausgeschaltenem PC komplett stromlos zu machen?

Mein Headset(Roccat Kave) leuchtet nämlich immer wenn der PC aus ist.

Das Deaktivieren dieser Funktion kann sich ruhig auf alle USB Ports beziehen da ich diese Funktion praktisch nicht benötige.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. September 2013)

Schließe mich an. Habe zwar kein Asus, sondern ein GB, aber auch bei mir leuchtet die Tastatur wenn der PC aus ist. Dürfte ja ähnlich sein


----------



## Icedaft (27. September 2013)

Wie wärs mit einer Steckdosenleiste mit Fußschalter, dann ist mit einem Tritt Ruhe im Karton....

Zweibrüder 8020 Stromspar- 6-fach Dose Money Saver:Amazon.de:Baumarkt

Hab ich selbst auch und ist sehr komfortabel zu bedienen...


----------



## Kerkilabro (27. September 2013)

Vielleicht eine Art *APP Charger* Funktion an im UEFI?


----------



## Tommi1 (27. September 2013)

Da gibt es eine Funktion im UEFI / Bios oder einen Jumper (auf dem Mainboard).

Wenn es ein Jumper ist, steht im Handbuch, in welchel Position sich der Jumper befinden muss, um die USB Anschlüsse Stromlos zu machen, wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist.

Steht aber, wie gesagt, alles im Handbuch.

@woti:
Schau mal im UEFI bei "Advanced" > ACPI Config (Bedinungsanleitung Seite 54, Punkt 3.4.6)
Da gibt es 2 Punkte mit USB. Diese müssen auf Disable stehen (ist bei meiem Asrock genauso).


----------



## mds51 (27. September 2013)

1. Steckdosenleiste mit Kippschalter.
2. Netzteilschalter umlegen.
3. Headset abziehen.


----------



## woti88 (28. September 2013)

Gefunden!Die Option versteckt sich im BIOS,und zwar unter Erweitert-APM-ErP da muss man dann ErP aktivieren und hat zur Auswahl S5 oder S4+S5.

Ich habe auf S4 aktiviert und damit Erfolg.Die USB Ports sind nun im ausgeschaltetem zustand Stromlos.

Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand kurz erklären was es im oben besagtem Menü mit den kürzeln S4 und S4+S5 auf sich hat.Danke.


----------

